# What to do with dead lizard



## Duttyboo (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesterday we got 2 crested geckos, one wasn't looking so good and today I've come home from work to find that's one dead. I don't want to just throw it in the bin. What does everyone else do?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Bury it


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

So , sad that you lost one so soon. It must have been either very ill already or had a really bad move.
Did you get them from a shop ? If so, most shops will take it back and replace or refund within such a short time frame. If you do this take the body back to them as evidence.
If you got it somewhere else you could contact the seller and likewise deliver the gecko's body back to them. Or if you don't want to go down these routes, I would just bury it in the garden.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Take it back to where you bought it from, you've not had it long so there must have been something wrong with it to start with.


----------



## Duttyboo (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses, I'm not too bothered about getting the money etc as they were a present for my lady off her dad and I have no clue where he got them (reptile show I think). Apparently it hasn't looked well since he got them so the journey back from London over did it for him. Appreciate everyone's responses.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya

I am really sorry that you have already lost one.

The first and most important thing is to take it away from any other reptiles while you decide what to do with the body, just in case whatever it has died from is contagious. If you have any reptiles that have been near or in contact with it, I would get a post mortem done so you can limit potential infection to your other animals. If you don't, then be extra vigilant around the body and maintain really good hygiene between your reptiles, monitor the other's health carefully and any problems, straight to the vet.

After that is up to you, like disposing of any pet, it is what you feel comfortable with x


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I tend to bury mine in the garden in a sealed plastic box. Those that I have had a long time and am really attached to get cremated and returned in a casket. Obviously you don't want to go to that expense so a little burial in the garden is a nice thing to do. I cannot bear to throw animals in the bin.


----------



## Cbmwilletts (Jan 21, 2014)

Whatever you feel comfortable with, I've wrapped my gecko in tissue and put it in the bin.


----------



## cindyrae444 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Dead lizard*

We always bury our pets & put stone there with flowers.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

sorry to hear. um..... could bury it. where did you get them from.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

^^^^ soz didn't see the reply :lol2:


----------

